# Adjusting RealPlayer volume affects Comp volume settings



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Hi,
*Windows XP Home
RealPlayer 10.5*

Ok, I used to have RealPlayer and all it's junk till I wised up
and removed it from my system over a year ago.

However, I recently installed the basic RealPlayer (that is...only allowing
the features that I needed for video/audio) in order to watch NASA TV
e.g. DEEP IMPACT and today's DISCOVERY launch.

My question is regarding why, when I mute or adjust the volume on
the RealPlayer, that it also does the same to the computer's Volume
Control (Speaker Icon in System Tray...Wave setting).

I had been viewing on the RealPlayer, muted the sound and then later
was wondering why I was not able to hear any of my videos, music, etc.
The thought occurred to me to check the Speaker Icon and, sure enough,
there was a check at *Wave>>Mute*.

Is there a setting I can check/uncheck that will allow RealPlayer and
Computer volume to be independent of one another?

Thank you,


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Apparently not. I use RealOne Player.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

hmm...apparently this is not a common problem in that I don't see more than
*aarhus2004's* reply to what I thought would be multiple replies from other
RealPlayer users.

Anyway, I went ahead and posted the same question in the Real Support
Community's Forum (Troubleshooting). If someone posts the answer I'll also
post back here so anyone else Searching for an answer to this issue in the
future might find it here.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

From what I've seen, when you adjust the volume in both Realplayer and Musicmatch, it actually adjusts the wave volume of your soundcard, so it can't be adjusted independently, however WMP, Winamp and Quintessential have their own volume controls.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

stantley said:


> From what I've seen, when you adjust the volume in both Realplayer and Musicmatch, it actually adjusts the wave volume of your soundcard, so it can't be adjusted independently, however WMP, Winamp and Quintessential have their own volume controls.


Thanks for your reply *stantley*.

Well, that being the case, there's not much I can do when using RealPlayer.

Since I only use it for the occasions mentioned above, I'll just have to live
with this "handicap" that, to me, is another reason to use the other players
you mention.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I've always battled the same problem with Real Player, Winamp (Winamp "Classic" 2.81) and just about every other media player I've used.

One workaround in Real Player is to leave at max its volume control and use the Windows volume control instead.


----------



## Telstar (Jun 20, 2003)

Rollin' Rog said:


> One workaround in Real Player is to leave at max its volume control and use the Windows volume control instead.


Yep, that seems to be the only recourse. I'll do that.

Thank you for replying *Rollin' Rog*.

:up:


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Yeah, it's worked for me using Real Player and Winamp, unfortunately I can never quite keep the wave setting at max unless I do the same with all my media players, but the results are better than constantlly twiddling with it.

It also helps to have a multimedia keyboard with volume and mute controls.


----------

